# George Walker on the republication of the covenant of works under Moses



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 30, 2022)

But the special and principal Covenant which is especially called the Old, and is distinguished from the New Covenant of the Gospel, is God’s making and renewing of the Covenant with Israel, partly by his own mouth, and partly by the ministry of _Moses_ on Mount Horeb, which is mentioned _Exod._ 19. 20. For that Covenant is a mixt Covenant, partly of the Covenant of Works, which is the Old Covenant, partly of the Covenant of Grace, which was made after the fall. ...

Now because of the first part of this Covenant, to wit, the ten Commandments which God spake first, and after gave them written in two Tables, which are called by the name of Covenant, _Deu._ 4. 13. and 9. 9. and indeed are the sum of the Old Covenant which God made with men in the Creation;

This Covenant, which God made with Israel, is called the Old Covenant, and the Covenant of the Law, and is opposed to the Covenant of the Gospel, that is, to the Covenant, as it is now revealed in the writings of the Evangelists and Apostles, and plainly preached and published over all the world. ...

For more, see George Walker on the republication of the covenant of works under Moses.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## JH (Mar 30, 2022)

Very persuasive, I will have to reconsider a mixed Covenant view. I'm used to the sweetness and balm of Wilhelmus, who staunchly teaches the Mosaic Covenant was no such thing. Interesting how you can always plunge deeper in the word of God, and redemptive history.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hammondjones (Mar 30, 2022)

Why would the Covenant of Works need to be "renewed". Restated, I understand. Renewal... what purpose would that serve? We're already under the CoW by birth, are we not?


----------



## Alexander Suarez (Mar 30, 2022)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> But the special and principal Covenant which is especially called the Old, and is distinguished from the New Covenant of the Gospel, is God’s making and renewing of the Covenant with Israel, partly by his own mouth, and partly by the ministry of _Moses_ on Mount Horeb, which is mentioned _Exod._ 19. 20. For that Covenant is a mixt Covenant, partly of the Covenant of Works, which is the Old Covenant, partly of the Covenant of Grace, which was made after the fall. ...
> 
> Now because of the first part of this Covenant, to wit, the ten Commandments which God spake first, and after gave them written in two Tables, which are called by the name of Covenant, _Deu._ 4. 13. and 9. 9. and indeed are the sum of the Old Covenant which God made with men in the Creation;
> 
> ...


Francis Roberts, Thomas Blake, and others will critique this view in their works on the subject. See the OPC report on republication where George Walker's position is discussed.









Report of the Committee to Study Republication: The Orthodox Presbyterian Church


We're the Orthodox Presbyterian Church. Our purpose is simple: to bring glory to God through our churches and individual lives to make known to the world the good news of salvation through Jesus Christ




opc.org

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 30, 2022)

I do not like the mixed covenant terminology myself; I prefer just to state that the CoW was republished under the Mosaic covenant as part of the legal administration of the one covenant of grace.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JH (Mar 30, 2022)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> I do not like the mixed covenant terminology myself; I prefer just to state that the CoW was republished under the Mosaic covenant as part of the legal administration of the one covenant of grace.


Is there a classical definition of republished, or a pinpoint in history where the terminology begun to be used?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 30, 2022)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> I do not like the mixed covenant terminology myself; I prefer just to state that the CoW was republished under the Mosaic covenant as part of the legal administration of the one covenant of grace.


I do not see the CoW being republished at all. I see the Law being restated and the Covenant being renewed in relation to Abraham. The Law is restated by Christ also when he summarized it in Two Great Commandments. We have the same relationship to the Law as the Israelites did. Try disobeying God and being excommunicated or handed over to Satan for the destruction of the flesh to the saving of the soul. We have the same choice of obey or disobey. The Covenant of Works has been finished since it was broken. It has never been renewed, republished, or even to be considered a subservient covenant as I understand the Bible.


----------



## JTB.SDG (Mar 30, 2022)

@Alex Suarez--I love your recommended reading! Roberts gave me the best clarity on this issue by far.

Somebody needs to *republish* Roberts' massive work on the covenants. We need seminary students reading his stuff. What a gold mine.

Along with Alex's recommendations, see this document as a summary of the historical Puritan view (including a summary of Roberts') and how they understood the Mosaic Covenant, if you're interested: https://www.ruinandredemption.com/_files/ugd/be37d2_b779a7e4020f4abe8b1d881424b05e9b.pdf

You really have to grapple with what all Scripture says about the Mosaic Covenant. The Mixed View is commendable. There are actually at least three sub-views of the Mixed View. Ultimately though I don't think the Mixed View is the correct one; neither did the great majority of the Puritans. 

This lays out the 4 views: https://www.ruinandredemption.com/_files/ugd/be37d2_d5a2724a295948448d2fea796ceaa610.pdf

and this seeks to give more clarity and address questions: https://www.ruinandredemption.com/_files/ugd/be37d2_3c12908d877646c2a35a30355e260e64.pdf

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 30, 2022)

Jerrod Hess said:


> Is there a classical definition of republished, or a pinpoint in history where the terminology begun to be used?



As the essays in _The Law is Not of Faith_ point out, there were various definitions of exactly what was meant by republication.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jwithnell (Mar 30, 2022)

I was reading Merideth Kline over the winter. He and others miss that the law _begins_ with grace. God brought his people out of Egypt; he redeemed them with an outstretched arm ... Whatever the Mosaic Covenant establishes, it does not place man back into a probationary status before God. The protoevangelium has been established.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

